# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cần người có kinh nghiệm về máy Husky  Injection Moulding ( máy thổi chai nhựa )

## Tuấn

Có người bạn nhờ em tìm người vào vị trí trưởng phòng bảo dưỡng cho một nhà máy sản xuất thực phẩm và nước giải khát, 100% vốn Nhật bản tại Bắc ninh như tiêu đề. Thấy mức lương cũng khá được nên tiếc của em đăng lên đây. Bác nào quan tâm inbox cho em cái số đt ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, còn mức lương nữa, em quên ghi : $2000-2500 ạ

----------

